# Make refrigerator door gasket??



## golden (Aug 16, 2008)

We received a free refrigerator that needs a new door gasket - the current one is ripped. Unfortunately, from what I can find online, the gasket and most other parts for this refrigerator have been discontinued. Searching around online only brought up how to replace a door gasket. Our current refrigerator's compressor is going out (loud clunk when it shuts off).

I figured if anyone knew how to make a new gasket, it would be you folks. Money is tight right now, with my sister and her two kids currently staying with us, truck won't crank as of this morning, and me facing a medical separation from the Air Force in a few months. If we can't make a new gasket, we will have to buy a new fridge but we would like to be as frugal as possible. 

Thanks in advance!

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you have a brand name & model # off the refrigerator ? Maybe some of us could help you search . I would think it would be very difficult to make a gasket yourself .


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

You can buy stick-on closed cell foam weatherstripping in various widths & thicknesses. Should be able to find one that'll do the job. Of course it's not magnetic, so if there's not enough good door gasket left to keep the door closed, you'd have to rig up something else to keep it closed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

backwoodsman7 said:


> You can buy stick-on closed cell foam weatherstripping in various widths & thicknesses.


That's what worked for me.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Try this site. I use it all the time. http://www.repairclinic.com/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Check some appliance repair businesses in your area. You may be able to find one that will fit with some trimming.

Take a piece of the old gasket, and a measurement of the entire length, and see if you can fabricate one.

I wouldn't trust foam tape to hold up for long


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

There is a foam tape used between campers and truck beds that makes a good gasket. Nice and wide.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Try these people - I have bought from them for 30 years. If they don't have the exact replacement, they carry a cut to fit gasket. Good people ! http://www.cashwells.com/


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

There's a million old fridges being metal scrapped as we speak. Most of the seal type is pretty slimilar.

You could ask around and probably get some long pieces for free. Maybe enough to replace all of it.


----------

